# Removing Raila Odinga



## alooma (Nov 17, 2008)

Hello....
How do i get to remove raila virus, its really disturbing my system, i tried a patch to fix it it worked on some of my computers but it didnot work on one.
is there any way to remove it and prevent it from infecting my computer again?
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please follow the instructions here: Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help.

The security forum is always busy, so please be patient and you will receive a reply as soon as possible. If you go to Thread Tools > Subscribe at the top of your new thread you will receive an email as soon as a reply is posted.


----------



## alooma (Nov 17, 2008)

Bump, please


----------

